# Limit - Wherefore Art Thou



## LDUBS (Jan 30, 2019)

Got out today. Some clouds but then the sun peaked through for awhile. 

Anyway, it is Jan 30th of the new year and I still can't seem to bring home a limit. Water about 52 deg's. Tried all kinds of colors & lures and even a dodger at one point. Caught these at 6' on silver & white. I hoped for the small one to shake loose, but no luck. Bleeding too much to release. 

At least I don't have to dig a hole to get to the water like some of you guys. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for the report LDUBS! These reports help me get through this winter.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey, Mt Diablo right near my house had snow on it this morning. You might need a magnifying glass but there is snow!


----------

